# Not extinct Selenotypus sp.3



## bylo (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my Selenotypus sp.3 which hasn’t been found in the wild for over 6 years and had believed to be wiped out buy illegal collectors.:cry:

During our studies of wild Tarantulas we have been involved in the finding of a new population of these rare spiders.

Here are a couple of pictures for you to enjoy


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2007)

its beautiful!
good work mate


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2007)

will u start a breeding program in time with a find of a mate?


----------



## wood_nymph (Dec 18, 2007)

male or female?


----------



## bylo (Dec 18, 2007)

yes we will try to create a captive breeding program for this species to secure its survival.

this is a large female


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2007)

were abouts was it found?


----------



## Dodie (Dec 18, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> were abouts was it found?


 
That info wouldn't be helpful on an online forum 

Don't need anymore 'poachers' out there looking for them.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 18, 2007)

Dodie said:


> That info wouldn't be helpful on an online forum
> 
> Don't need anymore 'poachers' out there looking for them.


true,dont worry about that question


----------



## bylo (Dec 18, 2007)

We have taken a few for a breeding program; surprisingly there is a large population of them in the location we found them.
The location will not be released to any one


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Dec 18, 2007)

oooh,you don't happen to be selling any are you bylo?ther the most stunning Tarantula in the world! and can't believe mine died...:cry:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 19, 2007)

GAZ-ROBOT said:


> oooh,you don't happen to be selling any are you bylo?ther the most stunning Tarantula in the world! and can't believe mine died...:cry:


i dont think he will b selling any anytime soom mate
he just found em and there been extinct


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi reptilegirl_jordan! 
they were thought to have been extinct from the wild,not an extinct Tarantula.. I myself had a sling until a couple of months ago,then it died :cry: and I know of a couple people with them.....


----------



## Shalinor (Dec 19, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance - and laziness in not looking it up myself - but what makes a tarantula a tarantula - it looks a heck of a lot like the huntsman (I suppose I call all big brown spiders huntsmen...) I had to remove from my inlaws car on the weekend... It was very hairy, which I am unused to.


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2007)

they had been basicly wiped out in the only previously known locations but still probably a few remote areas that should have good populations, generally the case with t's, easy to access areas have very sp**** populationg from over collection and the more remote inaccessable areas still support viable number,s awsome looking t


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2007)

That's excellent Bylo! I love hearing about something that has survived human tampering! Brilliant!!!


----------

